# Timelapse - Skyes In Motion



## zooropa (25 Dez 2013 às 23:50)

Olá. Gostaria de dar a conhecer o meu mais recente trabalho sob a forma de timelapse e que pode ser visto aqui:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/82686700"]Timelapse - Skyes In Motion on Vimeo[/ame]
https://vimeo.com/82686700
Agradeço as vossas opiniões.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2013 às 11:08)

Bom trabalho


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 11:35)

Belo trabalho, muito bom, continua!


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2014 às 21:24)

Simplesmente magnifico , já vi centenas de vídeos time-lapse quer estrangeiros quer Portugueses , este é sem duvida um dos melhores que vi e com muito orgulho de ser uma produção nacional de alto gabarito , também a musica de fundo assenta como uma luva !

Os meus parabéns pela sua produção magnifica e muito obrigado pela partilha ,desejo votos de mais grandes produções como está e está mais que aqui provado que o nacional rivaliza bem com o estrangeiro!:


----------



## supercell (2 Jan 2014 às 22:14)

Muito bom, teve muito trabalho!


----------



## lusometeo (6 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

Está um excelente trabalho!!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2014 às 22:06)

Adoro este tipo de trabalho. Está muito bom parabéns.
Muitas horas de trabalho.


----------



## Ronny (7 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Bom trabalho.. ;-)


----------



## zooropa (15 Mai 2014 às 00:04)

Obrigado pelos comentários.


----------

